# Apostrophitis



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

Die sogenannte Apostrophitis: 

weitere heitere und ernstere  Betrachtungen  zur sprachlichen Umweltsünde:  

Apostrophenkatastrophen
Rettet den Apostroph!
Die Apostroph-Gruselgalerie - Das Kapostropheum
Deppenapostroph.de


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Apostrophitis*

Zwiebelfischchen: Was mit Ihnen passiert - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Kultur

Noch so'n Beispiel ...


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Apostrophitis*

Typische´s Beispiel: die "ABG´s".

Das sind ja auch "Allgemeinen´s Geschäft´s Bedingungen´s". Daher muss das AGB´s heißen und nicht AGB.


----------



## Heiko (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Apostrophitis*

Oder der Mehrzahlapostroph: die Lkw's
Weil: es heißt ja auch "die Lastkraftwagen's" wenn man mehrere meint.


----------



## drboe (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Apostrophitis*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Typische´s Beispiel: die "ABG´s".
> 
> Das sind ja auch "Allgemeinen´s Geschäft´s Bedingungen´s". Daher muss das AGB´s heißen und nicht AGB.


Mü´s´ste e´s dann nicht *A´sG´sB´s* hei´s´sen?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Apostrophitis*

Ja. Entschuldigung´s. :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Apostrophitis*

Galerien des Grauens: 

Zwiebelfisch: Nur von Montag's bis Sonntag's - Kultur - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
Zwiebelfisch: Die Galerie des Grauen's - Jahres-Chronik - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
Zwiebelfisch: Die Galerie des Grauen's - Kultur - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
Apostroph's: Post an den Zwiebelfisch - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Kultur

Apostrophitis - Artikel - SPIEGEL WISSEN - Lexikon, Wikipedia und SPIEGEL-Archiv

weitere im Überblick:
apostrophitis - Alle Artikel - SPIEGEL WISSEN - Lexikon, Wikipedia und SPIEGEL-Archiv


----------

